#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Pattaya Food Festival Preperations

## dirtydog

*Preparations at City Hall for Expo*

Deputy Mayor Weerawat Kahkai presided over a meeting on the morning of the 5th August at City Hall to discuss about preparations for the Pattaya Food and Hoteliers Expo 2008 later this month. 

Apart from the main events taking place inside the A1 Royal Cruise Hotel on Pattaya Beach Road, a stretch of beach frontage is earmarked for entertainment activities and 50 stalls to be placed selling food and beverages. 

Pattaya People


Short video of the 2006 Pattaya Food Festival

----------


## chitown

DD, can you post the exact dates of this when they become available and is it worth checking out?

----------


## dirtydog

I went to one of the first ones many years ago, all the top hotels had food stalls there, think you paid an entrance fee and all the food was free, pretty damn good, now generally the first I hear about them is in the news the day after  :Sad:

----------


## chitown

maybe i will meet you there!

*PATTAYA FOOD & HOTELIERS EXPO 2008*

 On July 31, 2008, at the venue of A-One The Royal Cruise Hotel, North Pattaya, the planning committee of the Pattaya Food & Hoteliers Expo 2008, met to publicize the forthcoming event, *which will take place from from 28  30 August, 2008.*

----------

